# Rory



## cornflakegirl (Jul 22, 2008)

So, now that you've outed yourself as a Microsoft MVP, and given that you're so clever'n'all, how come it took you so long to find us?!

_Content removed_


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope Rory's OK with you singling him out on a thread, Emma.  I tend to think everyone deserves their privacy unless they so choose otherwise.


----------



## Joe4 (Jul 22, 2008)

No secret Richard, he outed himself here!

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=331517&page=3


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi Emma,

If Rory wants, he has always been able to put his status in his sig.  If he has not done so, I assume he has his reasons.  The gang of MrExcel MVP's has known who he is for quite a while.  You don't just show up here and start putting up hundreds of exceptionally high quality posts without folks taking notice! :wink:  And his handle made it easy for those MrExcel MVP's who are also MS MVP's to suss out who this new "superstar" was.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 22, 2008)

Fair enough Joe!  In that case, how come you did take so long to find your way to the MrExcel forums Rory?


----------



## Joe4 (Jul 22, 2008)

And welcome aboard Rory!  We love having you here!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 22, 2008)

Joe4 said:


> We love having you here!


 
Ah that boy Rory: I taught him everything he knows:

http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=331668





This was a joke and a p*ss-take in case anybody failed to realise.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Apologies for the confusion. I really shouldn't assume everyone's read my threads...


----------



## Joe4 (Jul 22, 2008)

> Ah that boy Rory: I taught him everything he knows:


So does that mean that you are also a Microsoft MVP "in cognito" (kind of like the dark sith)?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 22, 2008)

Joe4 said:


> So does that mean that you are also a Microsoft MVP "in cognito" (kind of like the dark sith)?


 
Ah Joe I'm merely a talented amateur with fingers half a second faster than that Rory geezer


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 22, 2008)

Other than Rory I can think perhaps of another couple of people flitting around on the board with MVP-less avatars who I'm pretty sure have joined the "dark side"...

And Emma, I don't think it's unreasonable (given your recent efforts) for you to have simply assumed everyone to have read your most recent threads... I suspect Richard was probably one of the very few who hadn't 

I wonder with PM's disabled as to whether or not Rory is aware that he has his own dedicated thread ??  As far as Ex Exchange is concerned the guy is a Genius.  We should have great expectations !


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 22, 2008)

lasw10 said:


> We should have great expectations !


 
Can you have expectations about something that is already happening?

(**** the lack of PM - I want in on your conspiracy theory!)


----------



## NateO (Jul 22, 2008)

Joe4 said:


> (kind of like the dark sith)


Bingo. 

We're not happy about the PM system going on a 2-day hiatus and didn't make that decision for no good reason. It just turned out that we have a bit of queue right now, so it's taking us a little longer to address what we're looking at.

It'll be back in a few days, though, this isn't permanent.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 22, 2008)

NateO said:


> We're not happy about the PM system going on a 2-day hiatus and didn't make that decision for no good reason.


 
I wasn't criticising - I'm very grateful for this board!


----------



## NateO (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry, my post probably sounded defensive. My main point is that it's coming back, and it'll be better than ever.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 22, 2008)

Good to hear... will there be a rule that we can set to automatically bounce any message containing the string:

"Can I send you my file?"


----------



## RoryA (Jul 22, 2008)

lasw10 said:


> I wonder with PM's disabled as to whether or not Rory is aware that he has his own dedicated thread ??  As far as Ex Exchange is concerned the guy is a Genius.  We should have great expectations !



I wasn't aware, but I am now (thanks, Nate). 
I never actually outed myself as an *MS* MVP (there are other kinds), but yes, I am, much to my surprise. Must have been a slow year too, as I just got reawarded! And as much as I love my EE Genius T-shirt, that just proves I don't spend enough time doing actual work... 

Finally, if anyone is still reading, I don't know why it took me so long to get here, but then it wasn't that long ago that I was only a member of *one* internet forum. (Can you have a Luddite smiley, or is that an oxymoron?) And I didn't even notice there was a Lounge here, so I'm not very bright!!


----------



## NateO (Jul 22, 2008)

rorya said:


> I wasn't aware, but I am now (thanks, Nate).


You are welcome. Welcome to the board! 

Who needs PMs? I just dark arts'd a message to him!


----------



## RoryA (Jul 22, 2008)

Honoured am I here to be.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 23, 2008)

Are you a City boy, Rory?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

I've just seen the cost of an EE subscription - I love this place even more now!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 23, 2008)

I meant to ask you the same thing Emma - are you based in the City, or from outside London?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm in the true capital of England - Peterborough...


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 23, 2008)

Yikes... that's a friendship breaker for sure.

Is it Posh ?
(ho ho)


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

You're so shallow  (why doesn't this board have proper open-mouthed smilies?!)

It's okay though - I hail from closer to Richard's neck of the woods originally


----------



## RoryA (Jul 23, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Are you a City boy, Rory?


Yep, I work in the City ('work' being a loose term) but I live in East Sussex. I'm a little embarrassed that I don't actually know what an EE subscription costs - if you get about 3k points a month, membership is free I think.

Oh, and I went to school near Peterborough, so I know what a _lovely_ part of the world it is...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 23, 2008)

Now is that Hampshire or London?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

rorya said:


> if you get about 3k points a month, membership is free I think.


 
Yeah, I guessed there would be something like that - would be a bit cheeky otherwise - "Come and share everything you know so that we can make money out of you!" 



rorya said:


> Oh, and I went to school near Peterborough, so I know what a _lovely_ part of the world it is...


 
You're not fooling anyone! One of my friends wrote a magazine article on the ten best things about Peterborough. Including: great rail links (so it's easy to leave) and great road links (so it's easy to leave). As two separate points 

(Play up Pompey...)


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 23, 2008)

True (but probably uninteresting) fact: the only football match I've ever attended was between Portsmouth vs Derby County in 1988.  Pompey won 2-1.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 23, 2008)

Richard I'm sure they were thankful for your showing up and doubling their home attendance figures.

Peterborough, sorry, it even sounds dour... can you say it in a positive tone of voice ?  No.

Now Stutton, Ipswich even Essex...on the otherhand


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 23, 2008)

Emma, don't listen to the Donkey - I'm sure Peterborough is lovely (especially when watching it recede swiftly in the rear view mirror of a car)


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 23, 2008)

Richard, you make one very major assumption... that having driven through Peterborough your car still has wheels.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## RoryA (Jul 23, 2008)

> in the rear view mirror of a car)


or a bus. I've taken several buses out of Peterborough most enjoyably...


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 23, 2008)

Nothing like a bit of thread misdirection to fill me with good cheer 

Truby will no doubt be upset that he hasn't been responsible for it so far


----------



## Domski (Jul 23, 2008)

My friend is a member of the Leeds Peterborough Supporters Club (their membership may be in double figures but I'm not sure) and even he only visits the place one a year to distribute Christmas Presents. I hear it has some lovely roundabouts.

Dom


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Bloomin' roundabouts! Everywhere looks the same! I still can't tell the parkways apart... At least Milton Keynes labels theirs!


----------



## justme (Jul 23, 2008)

I was able to visit my grandma-and grandpa-in-England in 1978 (that is the name we actually called them at home).  They lived in Peterborough.  I remember the people were very, very nice.  It didn't rain like I thought it would and you can leave the windows open without any screens to keep out the flies and mosquitoes.  I loved fish and chips wrapped up in newspapers.  I guess I have a soft spot for the place.


----------



## Domski (Jul 23, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Bloomin' roundabouts! Everywhere looks the same! I still can't tell the parkways apart... At least Milton Keynes labels theirs!


 
Sorry, shouldn't have mentioned the roundabouts


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

justme - it was probably quite a nice little town in 1978. It was redeveloped in the 80s, and is now a somewhat soulless place. Still no mossies though  But, sadly, nowhere sells fish and chips in newspaper any more...


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 23, 2008)

> sadly, nowhere sells fish and chips in newspaper any more...



Bureaucracy gone mad... I blame those in the Benelux region myself... 

What next ?  No more bendy bananas ?  Oh, hang on...


----------



## justme (Jul 23, 2008)

So sad to hear that about the town/people.  Change is not always for the better!

What gives with the fish/chips stands?  They were awesome.  Yummy [big] warm fish fillet, chips, touch of malt vinegar, plenty of salt....

Getting hungry here.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

lasw10 said:


> Bureaucracy gone mad


 
No need for lazy journalistic shorthands here, thank you!


----------



## riaz (Jul 23, 2008)

lasw10 said:


> Bureaucracy gone mad... I blame those in the Benelux region myself...



err..it's just the Bene bit please.  Leave us Luxos out of it.  Yes we have no bendy bananas.  In fact, we have no bananas at all.  Ours are all imported.


----------



## xlHammer (Jul 23, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Bloomin' roundabouts! Everywhere looks the same! I still can't tell the parkways apart... At least Milton Keynes labels theirs!


 
hmm, imagine what it's like living in a town whose most famous landmark is a roundabout.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Roundabout_(Swindon)

Rob

(PS. Recent new member and first post to the lounge so hi everyone)


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 23, 2008)

Welcome Rob...

Talking of bad landmarks... I used to live near Catford in SE London... famous for it's ... Cat.

http://www.wordthecat.com/images/myspace/catford_cat.jpg

(probably more famous for crime now in truth...)


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice.

Hi Rob!


----------



## barry houdini (Jul 23, 2008)

lasw10 said:


> Talking of bad landmarks... I used to live near Catford in SE London... famous for it's ... Cat.


 
No ford?

I grew up near Stevenage......people who live in Stevenage dream of moving to Peterborough......


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

(hijack - anyone want to come and be helpful?)


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 23, 2008)

barry houdini said:


> I grew up near Stevenage......people who live in Stevenage dream of moving to Peterborough......



Yeah but then you left Stevenage Barry and all that changed


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 23, 2008)

Rofl !! 

(do you guys know all the sneaky smilie tags... what are they ?)


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Click on Go Advanced - they're all there.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 23, 2008)

Where is this magical link you speak of ?

(I am programmed to ignore anything that says "Advanced" so it's probably staring me in the face)


----------



## NateO (Jul 23, 2008)

Which mode are you in? Advanced mode (profile settings) has the smilies to the right of the screen, if you hit 'More', you get all of them.


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Nate / CG

(I use something similar on my own forum but am used to typing the : blush : type approach)

I feel like a muppet, no hang on... an a*s.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm trying to learn all the : blush : type stuff - it annoys me having to go into advanced mode just to get smilies  (that one is : biggrin : )


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jul 23, 2008)

I've never seen a thread which is so "chat-like".
Why not open a chatroom here?


----------



## NateO (Jul 23, 2008)

*Lounge v.2.0* (5 Viewing) 
A place to chat.


----------



## barry houdini (Jul 23, 2008)

RichardSchollar said:


> Yeah but then you left Stevenage Barry and all that changed


 
I don't have to come here for this sort of abuse, you know......


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Where do you normally go?

(I'll get my coat)


----------



## RoryA (Jul 23, 2008)

lasw10 said:


> Welcome Rob...
> 
> Talking of bad landmarks... I used to live near Catford in SE London... famous for it's ... Cat.
> 
> ...



It's also quite well known for its gun shop, with its artistic displays of crossbows and balaclavas!  And the infamous Rising Sun pub, which I hope has closed down by now.
(I used to live there too!)


----------



## barry houdini (Jul 23, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Where do you normally go?


 
He He! Exactly the response I was expecting.......


----------



## RichardS (Jul 24, 2008)

Like many places in Oz, we have one that is named after your lovely town, but it *is* a lovely little seaside town on the Great Ocean Road in Victoria.

http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 24, 2008)

RichardS, I presumed/hoped you were referring to Catford, alas not ... Peterbourgh UK the Yin to Peterborough AUS' Yang ?

Rory, GoogleMap Catford, Australia --> Zoom out to 10 clicks (?).
Now note the bigger town to your bottom right hand side... 

Given your post on Catford - THAT is spooky...

(I lived in Forest Hill)


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jul 24, 2008)

> I've never seen a thread which is so "chat-like".
> Why not open a chatroom here?





NateO said:


> *Lounge v.2.0* (5 Viewing)
> A place to chat.


You know what I meant, didn't you?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Luke - am I the only one who completely doesn't understand your last post?


----------



## MarkAndrews (Jul 24, 2008)

Its interesting to see how many people from the UK use this board

Opposite end of the country for me, well middle of the UK - i'm between West & North Yorkshire


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 24, 2008)

MrExcel is singlehandedly responsible for the UK long-hours culture: we're all on here when we should be working...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 24, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Luke - am I the only one who completely doesn't understand your last post?


 
The Donkey talking out of his A*s again?


----------



## MarkAndrews (Jul 24, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> MrExcel is singlehandedly responsible for the UK long-hours culture: we're all on here when we should be working...


 
Absolutely agree!

I'm saving myself from boredom at the moment


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 24, 2008)

That's right -- let's all scoff about how boring our JOBS are... some of us are doley's you know...

My post... did you follow instructions...


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 24, 2008)

There are some jobs going in my company - fancy moving to Peterborough? 

I did follow your instructions... I think...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 24, 2008)

How long have you been between jobs Luke?  and do you intend that to continue over the summer, or are you actively looking?


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 24, 2008)

I know, poor old me ... I left my place at end of May... am actively looking but toying with doing my own thing and starting a business with an old boss of mine (given I've not found anything of interest as yet)... still while the weather holds as it is today it's not bad


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Actively looking my bottom 

What sort of business?


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 24, 2008)

I am looking... honestly... summer's never a great time to look for work... not that I've been out of work before... it was my choice I should add 

what kind of business... bespoke ERP software type business for small-mid size operations ... but I shall say no more.


----------



## MarkAndrews (Jul 24, 2008)

lasw10 said:


> I am looking... honestly... summer's never a great time to look for work... not that I've been out of work before... it was my choice I should add
> 
> what kind of business... bespoke ERP software type business for small-mid size operations ... but I shall say no more.


 
You must be bored stupid being out of work, If i'm off for more than 3 days (and i'm not out the country) i get bored to quickly its un true


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes I am... that's why I'm on here from around 7am to 11pm every day at the moment... it keeps me from going insane


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 24, 2008)

I can lend you a small child to keep you entertained if you want?


----------



## MarkAndrews (Jul 24, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> I can lend you a small child to keep you entertained if you want?


 

 Worth a try


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 24, 2008)

No thanks... I have a dog.  
That will suffice thank you very much (just don't tell the wife I said that).


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 24, 2008)

My son is way cuter than your dog!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Jul 24, 2008)

My son's adorable - except when the little sod chucked water over my home computer.  He was lucky - I checked out the legal position online, and apparently even such actions don't justify infanticide...


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 24, 2008)

My dog walks over my laptop but in fairness she's trying to get to grips with SUMPRODUCT...


----------



## Joe4 (Jul 24, 2008)

> My dog walks over my laptop but in fairness she's trying to get to grips with SUMPRODUCT...


Yes, that tricky SUMPRODUCT formula has been a source of great frustration to many a pooch...


----------



## DonkeyOte (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, she came up with this yesterday:

=LOOKUP(SUMPRODUCT(--(DinnerBowl="Empty"),--(Watch>=TIME(17,0,0)),--(Watch<=TIME(17,0,5))),{0,1},{"Nap Time!","Dinner Time!"})


----------



## Cbrine (Jul 25, 2008)

rorya said:


> I wasn't aware, but I am now (thanks, Nate).
> And as much as I love my EE Genius T-shirt, that just proves I don't spend enough time doing actual work...


 
Hey Rory,
I use my T-shirts when I do work in the yard
Cal

PS-Welcome to the light side of the excel forums, where everything is FREE!!!


----------



## RoryA (Jul 26, 2008)

Cbrine said:


> rorya said:
> 
> 
> > PS-Welcome to the light side of the excel forums, where everything is FREE!!!
> ...


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jul 31, 2008)

rorya, since this thread is about you, feel free to answer the following 

can you explain your quote in your signature?


> _"Un petit d'un petit S'étonne aux Halles
> Un petit d'un petit Ah! degrés te fallent"_


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 31, 2008)

erik.van.geit said:


> ...can you explain your quote in your signature?


Rory, don't you dare! I wasted fifteen minutes finding out the answer -- Erik needs to do the same!  (Hint: actually being able to speak French [like Erik] will put you at a distinct disadvantage.)


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jul 31, 2008)

15 minutes, GREG??
Slow internet? 



> Humpty Dumpty
> Sat on a wall.
> Humpty Dumpty
> Had a great fall.


 
I like to play language games, but to my sense they need to be "pure". These rhymes are supposed to be transposed into French phonetically, but there are several mistakes.
 
example
_



au*x* Halles

Click to expand...

_The *x *will always be pronounced as "z"


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 31, 2008)

erik.van.geit said:


> 15 minutes, GREG??
> Slow internet?


 
Nope, slow brain... I kept trying to translate it.  And since my French is terrible, I kept thinking it must be *my* fault for just not being able to figure out the "translation".   Even after I found "humpty dumpty" on the internet it wasn't until the second or third time seeing it that it occured to me to just read it out loud.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Erik - that bugged me for ages, till I eventually worked out that I had to drop the liaison to make it work - most annoying! 

(I'd seen the rhyme before, but don't think my French was very good then  )


----------



## RoryA (Jul 31, 2008)

There is no liaison there. 'Halles' is one of those words like 'haie' where the h is aspirated - so you say la haie, not l'haie for example.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Jul 31, 2008)

yes, bad example, but it's still plenty of others


----------



## Cindy Ellis (Jul 31, 2008)

I looked at it and knew that it reminded me of Humpty Dumpty, but didn't know why.  I didn't say it out loud, but instead went about trying to translate it, getting more and more confused by Google's attempts at translation.  So simple...so elegant 
Cindy
(and to echo someone else's comment in another thread...Hello Erik!!)


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 1, 2008)

rorya said:


> 'Halles' is one of those words like 'haie' where the h is aspirated



Funny *and* clever, eh?


----------



## RoryA (Aug 1, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Funny *and* clever, eh?


I didn't get thrown out of Cambridge for nothing you know.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 1, 2008)

What did you get thrown out for?


----------



## RoryA (Aug 1, 2008)

There may have been a _small_ imbalance between the time spent in the pub, and the time spent studying.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't be ridiculous - no one gets sent down for that! You walked on the grass, didn't you?


----------



## RoryA (Aug 1, 2008)

Not just walked: The C.U. Barefoot Drinking Club (membership: 2) may have had an impromptu karate match at about 1 am. As far as I can tell from the photo, we were also wearing knotted hankies on our heads and braces for some reason...


----------



## cornflakegirl (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 1, 2008)

seems like the admin fear (see start of this thread) that rory would not like to expose himself too much was not realistic


----------



## RoryA (Aug 1, 2008)

What can I say - I'm feeling safer here now!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 1, 2008)

erik.van.geit said:


> seems like the admin fear (see start of this thread) that rory would not like to expose himself too much was not realistic


 
Yes Rory you have been "exposing" yourself a lot - you know you can get intro trouble for that


----------



## RoryA (Aug 1, 2008)

forgot to turn off the webcam again...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Aug 1, 2008)




----------

